# X11 SDK => quelle utilité vs X11 ?



## angelo95 (26 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer X11 avec le CD d'installation en le sélectionnant dans la liste d'applis disponibles. Pas de problème.

Mais avant cela j'ai également installé un package nommé X11SDK qui se trouvait dans le répertoire Xcode du CD.

Je crois que cette version ne sert à rien... pouvez-vous me confirmer ? Comment puis-je la désinstaller le cas écheant ? (je ne vois que X11 dans les applications).

Je précise que je ne suis pas développeur, simple user d'applis.

Merci d'avance !!!


----------



## ntx (26 Février 2007)

angelo95 a dit:


> Je crois que cette version ne sert à rien... pouvez-vous me confirmer ?


SDK : Software Development Kit

Effectivement si tu n'es pas développeur, cela ne te sert à rien.


----------



## angelo95 (26 Février 2007)

Et comment puis-je faire pour l'enlever ?


----------



## damien_t (26 Février 2007)

angelo95 a dit:


> Et comment puis-je faire pour l'enlever ?


le X11SDK est un package. Et les packages sur Mac OS, c'est pas top.

la liste des fichiers (y'en a beaucoup) dans le Bill of Materials s'obtient avec la commande

```
lsbom /Library/Receipts/X11SDK.pkg/Contents/Archive.bom
```
Ou sinon y'a Pacifist (payant il me semble, et je sais pas s'il peut d&#233;sinstaller). Ou peut &#234;tre que c'est possible avec le cd d'install de Tiger.

a mon humble avis, le mieux c'est de ne rien faire.

EDIT: ca y est j'ai retrouv&#233; la ligne de commande que j'avais en t&#234;te en &#233;crivant ma r&#233;ponse
lsbom -f -l -s /Library/Receipts/X11SDK.pkg/Contents/Archive.bom | (cd /; sudo xargs rm)

(&#224; vos risques et p&#233;rils, la commande efface des fichiers &#224; partir de la racine, c'est potentiellement tr&#232;s dangereux, et j'ai aucune id&#233;e si &#231;a efface des fichiers de l'autre package X11)


----------



## Thierry6 (26 Février 2007)

ça
http://krugazor.free.fr/software/desinstaller/


----------



## angelo95 (27 Février 2007)

Bon et bien merci à tous pour vos réponses.

Je décide de finalement le laisser en place pour ne pas prendre de risques...


----------

